# Christianity Explored



## ADKing

How many of you have had experience using (or attending) a Christianity Explored course? What are your thoughts? What would you say are its best and worst aspects? Any advice for someone who might consider using it. I do not know enough about it at this point, but I am going to try and obtain a sample to examine.


----------



## Guido's Brother

I had a close look at it for our church's Evangelism Committee. I liked what I saw. It's much more doctrinally sound than Alpha. Modern Reformation recommended it last year.


----------



## Scott

It is excellent. Our church has used it. Here is an article from Banner of Truth about it: THE ALPHA AND THE CHRISTIANITY EXPLAINED COURSES.


----------



## ADKing

Thanks for the replies brothers. Have you seen any fruit from it? Is there anything you would do differently? Did you advertise it to the community in general and see people attend or was it mostly people bringing friends?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

We took the kids through it at the PCA I use to attend. I thought it was so Good I bought it just for myself. It is excellent. It really made a difference in my kids lives. It goes through the whole book of Mark. 

Outstanding


----------



## MW

Scott said:


> It is excellent. Our church has used it. Here is an article from Banner of Truth about it: THE ALPHA AND THE CHRISTIANITY EXPLAINED COURSES.



On the basis of that review, it looks very promising.


----------



## VaughanRSmith

My church is currently doing the course, we had nine people to the first night. It sounds great.


----------



## Calvibaptist

I just bought the book and have yet to look at it thoroughly. I know that Capital Hill Baptist Church, where Mark Dever is pastor, uses it and they have seen a lot of fruit from it. They use it in a variety of circumstances - they teach it as a revolving class in their church on Sunday mornings; they offer it in weekly lunchtime meetings at different venues throughout Washington, D.C., and various people use it in their communities.


----------

